# Fog Light Part Help



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

I am starting a new thread because I don't want to hijack anyone else's . 
After countless calls I finally found a place that will install fog lights for me on my SE. I went and talked to the place today and they were so helpful. If I can source all the parts, they will install. I am needing help with what parts I will need. I prefer OEM if at all possible. 
This is what I have so far. 

Fog Lamps - 5NL-941-700 / 5NL-941-699 (Chrome , I did see them in black but I can not remember the website)
Fog Lamp Bulbs N-105-295-01 
Splash Shield Mount Bolt N-909-747-01 (Do I need these, and if so, how many)

Bezel 5NN-853-211-B-9B9 / 5NN-853-212-B-9B9 (Not sure if these are the correct ones since it was hard to tell from the little pictures)

I still need the harnesses, head light switch, and anything else I am not aware of. 

Also what do you think of these as an added bonus https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-Car-DRL-LED-Daytime-Running-light-For-Tiguan-2017-2018/162837405129

Any and all help is greatly appreciated 

Thank you so much
Cindy


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

To my knowledge, the Tiguans that does not come with a Foglight. There are already mounting points for an after market foglight. You simply just need to install the Foglight and the bezel. More info found here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9231347-Fog-Light-Removal-Installation-Help.

However, you cannot just add it and hope for it to work immediately. You would still need to have it programmed.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Dizzlez said:


> To my knowledge, the Tiguans that does not come with a Foglight. There are already mounting points for an after market foglight. You simply just need to install the Foglight and the bezel. More info found here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9231347-Fog-Light-Removal-Installation-Help.
> 
> However, you cannot just add it and hope for it to work immediately. You would still need to have it programmed.



Some introduction SE Tigs did come with a Fog light package. I know that I will need the lights and bezels, I am also trying to find the wiring harness as the lights do not come with them. And I am assuming that I will need to change my head light switch also. 

Cindy


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

cjconover said:


> Some introduction SE Tigs did come with a Fog light package. I know that I will need the lights and bezels, I am also trying to find the wiring harness as the lights do not come with them. And I am assuming that I will need to change my head light switch also.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy,

I retrofitted OEM fogs on my Golf Mk7, which is the same MQB platform as the new Tig, and also uses the same Body Control Module (BCM) which is the logic circuit for all the vehicle's 30 unique lighting channels. SO, my point is, the harness that worked for me should work for you. Mine was 100% plug and play. This is the harness I got:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM...831.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.3a994c4d9AmzVe

It includes the two plugs that plug into the foglight housings, the two pin terminals that plug into the BCM, and the trigger wire that plugs between the light switch and the BCM.

DO NOTE that just because you source all the parts to do the installation, it is very possible that your BCM does not support fog lights. VW manufactures different "levels" of BCM depending on the trim level (which support the features of the various trim levels). And in VW's infinite wisdom, they don't catalog the different versions with different part #s!!! So you have to determine using a scan tool like VCDS which version of the BCM you have. It may or may not have the pins to support power to the Fog lights. Without support of the BCM, you can't use your headlight switch to operate the fogs; you'd have to wire a third party switch for them.

Also, you probably already know this but it's worth mentioning nonetheless that once you do have all the parts together and assembled, you still need a scan tool like VCDS or OBDeleven to program the BCM to recognize the new headlight switch and fog lights.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

southpawboston said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I retrofitted OEM fogs on my Golf Mk7, which is the same MQB platform as the new Tig, and also uses the same Body Control Module (BCM) which is the logic circuit for all the vehicle's 30 unique lighting channels. SO, my point is, the harness that worked for me should work for you. Mine was 100% plug and play. This is the harness I got:
> 
> ...


Thank you so Much!!! The above info was exactly what I needed.

Cindy


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

cjconover said:


> I am starting a new thread because I don't want to hijack anyone else's .
> After countless calls I finally found a place that will install fog lights for me on my SE. I went and talked to the place today and they were so helpful. If I can source all the parts, they will install. I am needing help with what parts I will need. I prefer OEM if at all possible.
> This is what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Cindy, did you install the fog lights yet? I'm curious about what it took, as I'm looking to do the same.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

91beater said:


> Cindy, did you install the fog lights yet? I'm curious about what it took, as I'm looking to do the same.


I have not - I am planning to have them install after the first of the year

Cindy


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Let us know how it goes. I checked on that harness over the weekend, and it looks like they no longer ship to the US. I'm going to have to find another solution.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

91beater said:


> Let us know how it goes. I checked on that harness over the weekend, and it looks like they no longer ship to the US. I'm going to have to find another solution.


Well 2 days before scheduled appointment to have my fog lights install, shop calls and says Tech assigned to me quit and will no longer be able to install fog lights - Urg. Back to square one

I have called 3 VW dealership - 2 said flat out NO, third said they will check into it and call me back. 

Cindy


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cjconover said:


> Well 2 days before scheduled appointment to have my fog lights install, shop calls and says Tech assigned to me quit and will no longer be able to install fog lights - Urg. Back to square one
> 
> I have called 3 VW dealership - 2 said flat out NO, third said they will check into it and call me back.
> 
> Cindy


Don't you have body shops in your area?


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

FYI https://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9b-0hh-00vp-00005

You can probably sign up for a free business account and buy it


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

cjconover said:


> Well 2 days before scheduled appointment to have my fog lights install, shop calls and says Tech assigned to me quit and will no longer be able to install fog lights - Urg. Back to square one
> 
> I have called 3 VW dealership - 2 said flat out NO, third said they will check into it and call me back.
> 
> Cindy


Bummer Cindy! Sorry to hear that. Where are you located? Keep us posted! 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't see why if you get the fog lights, trim, and ect that you couldn't run a generic relay fog harness to them. then you would get a oem switch with fog option and run the on/off signal from there to the relay. relay gets power and ground from battery. they outputs signal to the fogs. 

something like this 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/880-H8-H11-Relay-Wiring-Harness-Kit-for-DRL-Fog-Light-Conversion-Kit-Headlight/172780234476?hash=item283a8126ec:rk:4f:0&checksum=172780234476c7f3370b2eca4a4ba0a72c10bc7cfd8d&enc=AQADAAADAFjVrDbVsZ8oH%2F8PNHtt9VX4%2Fw7FZcmMuqsX8uaFEduVOIbvHxFd4sUyGaeh%2FRZNqrTwYG6ZR%2F8ppKoWi7%2FYDhE1LRqxja9ZFffbPap2NP3x9rDGTmHuheVlAM7YCC5tlUHXADF16BTWhIdSpd8uF0iSCYb1ZzQwkRR6WByE4%2FR5nPruN2V4Ln8OWlef50EICB7N9Qr98XZbu0jex8Soegmhdq2VpYThg2vKoqz0mTvBQttRA%2BHaO1P2w1ZCpHB8kc12oUtVwbcidfGSkDm4G8%2B3ImstbPlafMM7AuQ8pid9X%2BFTNXzGOO857kp3caHtBA2BPdCWYiguvdPu2K%2FAGZuI22UUoXeivoRmuzV7AKbxf2wJ8IjS3qeBG2s2qZpAMNNeG5t279yqRLPGJcymfLIPmFUYLKV3WyfeWHVTlP2iYD4K2QdWkOkdBPKEhZ3cPp6gYk8eSazfkrGC%2F9GRY9wc5XJmRQeiSP80vTKymnDSsh82Qgnp4UiK8Ctu6JCGjfvXMbHK9kX%2BG3TNbplT8RmvcDesakf54ewANk6JBl3DPfdTYQBAehBuwbS6o7FRk5eXmbRZyYQCvf%2B6EK0K3XOcv3OQ%2FZUC4IeVJi8UYVP91n4AKU75PJS4WcnLQbhCwzyAf3gWaYKemu8l1Gg3u3SuQt2iVtryMZzJibF0AtUfESvUMQTGU5QHCkXTfG1tyf7mXOnYoGbaWutWSzE0gQWy9b7zVzKoUDGVVdtB4DeHz6HTtPjxQI64TRkorXfeKXIhrbfraDfpBPQgH87ITnkok7ojVcs5eHkNmkPeUhlJ6bWzlN9ioFUPiIScEvHu9NbEermAKh53Q2hlKgZ%2BTDkaGY1JT1vRZIZmuPiPcIOFCDWK9bA%2B472M0qIBXF4NNAHIsTZlGaWSReCnQJ0XNRBEPu6w%2Bwkiul5bH6ag82fildR4f7Gk5ATjxLfft2NMqnY6d4UJlR97dciNtVQsXQ6lisrMh1cG8062bUqAr7D7lPJevLTM6NQYyB6xSwH5VQ%3D%3D

then just find the correct oem pin in the back of the oem headlight switch. or if you don't want the oem switch just run generic switch inside to operate.

pretty simple setup really


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, it would be simple to make them "work" using a relay, without the factory harness. The benefit or a factory type installation comes if you ever require any warranty work. Despite a clean installation, a dealership can decide to look at the installation and (lazily) decide that is responsible for your electrical issue. By utilizing factory methods of installation and coding, you are much less likely to be flagged for issues. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

91beater said:


> Yes, it would be simple to make them "work" using a relay, without the factory harness. The benefit or a factory type installation comes if you ever require any warranty work. Despite a clean installation, a dealership can decide to look at the installation and (lazily) decide that is responsible for your electrical issue. By utilizing factory methods of installation and coding, you are much less likely to be flagged for issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


The method I described would be completely stand alone thus not interfering with possible warranty. If you actually integrate with the BCM and change coding then that's when issues come into play with warranty. Not say that either method is right or wrong but from working for the dealer you know where issues could come into play and were they generally don't. Even with full integration I doubt a dealer would even really care most often. But if you get a tech P.O'd enough chasing down something that has to do with some aftermarket install he will flip the warranty/customer pay switch.

Also the method I explained is basically the same method they had for the mk5/6 and b6/7 retrofits that they offered in the OEM accessories parts catalog. For example Part Number: 5C6052186

Lastly warranty only applies to actual OEM parts so even if the "OEM" part from sourced from aliexpress it wouldn't be covered. Only the components bought through VW from an authorized VW seller are covered.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gilley72 said:


> ....Lastly warranty only applies to actual OEM parts so even if the "OEM" part from sourced from aliexpress it wouldn't be covered. Only the components bought through VW from an authorized VW seller are covered.


WRONG!


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Gilley72 said:


> I don't see why if you get the fog lights, trim, and ect that you couldn't run a generic relay fog harness to them. then you would get a oem switch with fog option and run the on/off signal from there to the relay. relay gets power and ground from battery. they outputs signal to the fogs.
> 
> something like this
> 
> ...



Gilley - That all sounds easy and perfect - I would prefer OEM headlights - I have checked into aftermarket and have not even found a place willing to install them because the vehicle is so new and they state they will void my warranty (which isn't completely accurate). If I was more mechanically inclined, I would try to install myself, but the dash cubby and auto wiper sensor is about as far as I go

Cindy


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

91beater said:


> Bummer Cindy! Sorry to hear that. Where are you located? Keep us posted!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I am in West Central-ish Illinois

I know there is a VW Club somewhere in the area. I have thought about trying to contact them to see if they have a member that can help me out with locating a place to install or installing themselves

Cindy


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Cindy,

Hope this helps. 

I have attached photos of the switch, wiring harness, fog lights left and right, trim left and right, with all the part numbers.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Gtrain said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Gtrain - Thank you so much. Just curious did you install the fogs on your Tig?

Cindy


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

cjconover said:


> Gtrain - Thank you so much. Just curious did you install the fogs on your Tig?
> 
> Cindy


I didn't get to do the install yet. When i do it will be out up on my YouTube channel for Tiguan mods. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Gtrain said:


> I didn't get to do the install yet. When i do it will be out up on my YouTube channel for Tiguan mods.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Can you post the link to your YouTube channel??

Cindy


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

cjconover said:


> Can you post the link to your YouTube channel??
> 
> Cindy


Not share if I am allowed to share. Sent you a message

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Gtrain said:


> Not share if I am allowed to share. Sent you a message
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Why wouldn't you be allowed to share a YouTube link?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

91beater said:


> Why wouldn't you be allowed to share a YouTube link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Was not sure if it would be considered advertisement

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Youtube links are legit. If you were selling merchandise from your business, not so much.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

91beater said:


> Youtube links are legit. If you were selling merchandise from your business, not so much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Got it. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEcaQm1bvJc-_1nl2ydL3EQ

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Gtrain said:


> Got it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEcaQm1bvJc-_1nl2ydL3EQ
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Good luck with those Chinese fog light knockoffs. I purchased a set from Aliexpress for my Golf and while they looked 99% like the OEMs, they both leaked water and the bulbs burned out within one week. I threw them in the garbage and replaced them with genuine OEM. Those have been perfect. The Chinese harness is fine (mine is Chinese, and the headlight switch MIGHT be fine, but I'd be more comfortable sourcing a Euro- or Mex-made OEM switch. They don't cost much, I got mine used on eBay for about $30.

One important note- someone above mentioned using a generic fog light relay with the OEM switch. THIS WILL NOT WORK. The OEM switch doesn't send a simple ground or 12V signal to the relay when you switch the fogs on. It sends a network protocol signal to the BCM to turn the fogs on. All the lights on the MQB platform vehicles are controlled by the BCM (also known as module J519 or "Central Electrics" or also "Module 09"). 

The problem is that the network protocol used by modern cars, called LIN, operates at low voltage. The voltage can vary from 1-9V. So when the fog light switch is activated, a signal of varying voltage is sent to the BCM. If you want to bypass the BCM and drive a relay instead, it will not reliably activate with a LIN signal. It might still work, but only if the relay is capable of being triggered by low voltage. A standard generic 12V relay needs at least 6-9V to reliably trigger. You are better off getting a low-voltage trigger relay. A company called PAC makes these, and the relay you want is called the PAC-TR7. It is inexpensive (under $20, find it on Amazon), and it can reliable trigger at voltages as low as 1V. It has a built-in microprocessor and can be programmed to do many things, and being a trigger relay is one of those things.

This will allow you to bypass the BCM and drive the fogs independently while still using the OEM switch. You'd still use the Chinese harness. But instead of the wire going from the switch to BCM, the wire goes from the switch to the trigger relay input. And instead of the two fog positive wires going to the BCM, they get tied together and connected to the trigger relay 12V output.

And changing coding does not void warranty. Only if the dealer can definitively connect a coding mod that you did to a defect that has manifested in your vehicle can they claim that your mod is the cause of the issue. And reverting the code back to stock should correct the defect. I have literally changed over 100 lines of code in various modules in my Golf, and I am a fanatic when it comes to preserving my warranty.

I am fairly certain that anything that applies to my Golf applies to the MQB Tig, because I've compared the part #s for the BCM and the headlight switch, and they are the same between both vehicles. The only thing different is the shape of the fog lights and bezels.


----------



## vdubsurfer (Dec 9, 2015)

*Fog Light Kit?*

My mother in law has a 2018 Tig SE .. When she bought the tig she thought it had fogs already (she was looking at the LED DRL's)
She lives in N. Carolina and was asking me about possible fog light kit for the tiguan.
Anyone know if a kit is avail? (other than $$$ dealer)


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

vdubsurfer said:


> My mother in law has a 2018 Tig SE .. When she bought the tig she thought it had fogs already (she was looking at the LED DRL's)
> She lives in N. Carolina and was asking me about possible fog light kit for the tiguan.
> Anyone know if a kit is avail? (other than $$$ dealer)


If you want an OEM kit - I have tried 3 dealership and all said absolutely no because VW does not offer a "Kit" - Otherwise you will have to purchase separate pieces and find someone to install - I gave up because I can not find anyone willing to install because of my Tig still being under warranty. For the life of me I cant understand why the dealership won't install them. 

Cindy


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Ok guys, I just chatted with VW CARE. I am told the only way VW will release a foglight 'Kit" is if the demand is high enough. Have all your friends and relatives chat with VW CARE and request they release a KIT

Cindy


----------

